# triops australiensis



## gecko-mad (Sep 27, 2009)

where can i buy these? there just so awesome! does anyone own any?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 27, 2009)

You can find out more about 'billabong bugs' here
Triops,"Billabong-Bugs� The Official Web Site","Not SeaMonkeys"," Little Aussie, Dinosaur, Pets
just catch and breed your own


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 27, 2009)

they look cool, where would you catch them?


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 27, 2009)

can they live with gold fish bigger than them by like a few cms?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 27, 2009)

they sell them down here at pailsforscales for $35 each how big do they get?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 27, 2009)

m_beardie said:


> they look cool, where would you catch them?


In billabongs in Arid Australia.



geckos_are_great said:


> they sell them down here at pailsforscales for $35 each how big do they get?


Up to 9cm



gecko-mad said:


> can they live with gold fish bigger than them by like a few cms?


Probably not the best idea.



Have a read of the site, there's heaps of info there.


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 27, 2009)

i did have a read, have u kept em?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 27, 2009)

to small to cost $35 not worth it lol


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 28, 2009)

i reckon itll be worth it, do they live in demineralised water for the whole life or till there like a week old?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 28, 2009)

Your Billabong Bugs™ will eventually grow to about five centimetres (but they can get to nine centimetres) and live for approximately 5 to 12 weeks. Size and life span depends on how well they are fed and the temperature of their water.....wow seems a bit expensive if they are selling them for $35.00 and only lasting that long ....cool looking creatures though ..


----------



## JasonL (Sep 28, 2009)

I have found them on the top of Uluru.. they actually sell these things for money? lol..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 28, 2009)

I sure Roy would be selling the kit that includes the eggs, info ect.
No one would pay $35 for one of these bugs.
The site sells the kits for $30 and I think they ship all over australia from their brisbane base.


----------

